# Should i buy the Santro Xing XK?



## PCWORM (Jan 27, 2008)

HI all...
 im thinking of buying a new Santro Xing XK, Which is priced at 282,181 (ex-pune showroom)..
 plzz givme some info on this car.Is my choice a good one, and are there any
 other good models available in the price range within 3lacs?
 Ive also heard that the santro has maintenance and customer support issues,,,
 pllz help me make a gud choice.....


----------



## krazzy (Jan 27, 2008)

Santro has been the best small car right from its launch. Many small cars came and went but none of them beat it. Except now when Hyundai's own i10 has beat it. If you can afford to buy the i10 then do so its the best small car right now (it is probably the only car in India to have won all the Car of the Year award from all auto magazines). But if you can't then the Santro still makes for a fine buy.


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 27, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> Santro has been the best small car right from its launch. Many small cars came and went but none of them beat it. Except now when Hyundai's own i10 has beat it. If you can afford to buy the i10 then do so its the best small car right now (it is probably the only car in India to have won all the Car of the Year award from all auto magazines). But if you can't then the Santro still makes for a fine buy.


Santro is my final choice as of now,,, but ive been hearing from many ppl
about the maintenance issues,,,,wat do u hav to say abt it....well im not gonna
use it very often,, only 2-3 times a week and 2 long runs in a month....will it b
fine as per my usage pattern?


----------



## azzu (Jan 27, 2008)

ill rather suggest u Hyundai i10 in ur budget u can get it
as my Relative got one in 3.8 below with all the accesories (dvd, lcd..)
and comparing design with the same segment cars it Rocks
Esp interior it rocks compared to others
u also get a Mileage of 16 kmpl overal mileage..
     CATCH THE i10 BEFORE THE REST CATCH IT


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 27, 2008)

Comeon guys...ne santro owners here?



azzu said:


> ill rather suggest u Hyundai i10 in ur budget u can get it
> as my Relative got one in 3.8 below with all the accesories (dvd, lcd..)


i hav a max budget of 3 lacs!!

????


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 27, 2008)

Iam using Santro XO from more than an year and it  didnot give _*any*_ problems till date.
It is well tested and refined car so i still prefer Santro than i10.If you are from b'lore,then buy it from Advaith Hyundai.Their service is really good.


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 27, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> Iam using Santro XO from more than an year and it  didnot give _*any*_ problems till date.
> It is well tested and refined car so i still prefer Santro than i10.If you are from b'lore,then buy it from Advaith Hyundai.Their service is really good.


Thanx 4 the info,,i live in pune..



krazyfrog. said:


> Santro has been the best small car right from its launch. Many small cars came and went but none of them beat it. Except now when Hyundai's own i10 has beat it. If you can afford to buy the i10 then do so its the best small car right now (it is probably the only car in India to have won all the Car of the Year award from all auto magazines). But if you can't then the Santro still makes for a fine buy.


Thnx 4 d info..


----------



## azzu (Jan 27, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> i hav a max budget of 3 lacs!!


then wat is this ??


PCWORM said:


> HI all...
> im thinking of buying a new Santro Xing XK, Which is priced at 382,181



no offence but i and others still prefer i10 at this budget


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 27, 2008)

azzu said:


> then wat is this ??
> 
> 
> no offence but i and others still prefer i10 at this budget


arrey yarr sorry,,, i ws a bit confused while writing the price...
 the ex showroom price is 2.82 lacs,,, sorry 1ce again...
 i10 wud hav been my best option if cud shell out 3.8...


----------



## azzu (Jan 27, 2008)

then its gotta be the Hyundai 
Spark and Alto can also be in consideration but no match to the Features of the santro xk's features..
so dont hesitate go for the Santro and also a +10 k will do for the addons like 
Dvd player central electronic locking ...
Btw: hyudai has also the best service after Maruti ..(not sure) 
in ur budget now its santro xk's the Best


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 27, 2008)

Santro Confirmed!!!!!!
 thank u guys!


----------



## azzu (Jan 27, 2008)

^ congrats but as i said addons of 10k r must .
now enjoy with ur new 4wheeler


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 27, 2008)

Yea...addons are a must, U hav ne info on dvd players?...
 ill upgrade to an A.C addon afterwards


----------



## azzu (Jan 27, 2008)

now i understand so there r two Xk's one AC and non-Ac model right.
dunno much about the Addons but as i know from my relatives car pioneer DVD player with usb support and a Lcd (dunno how many inches) costed him about 9-10k and the central electronic locking may cost 2-3k 
   Correct me if iam wrong 
Btw: go for branded Electronic Players and non-braded or branded Locking system may not hav much difference but its ur car's safety so u must be keen...Here


----------



## krazzy (Jan 27, 2008)

AFAIK all Santro models have AC standard.


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 28, 2008)

As ajju said bfore, the XK model is also available without ac....check the hyundai site.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 28, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> HI all...
> im thinking of buying a new Santro Xing XK, Which is priced at 282,181 (ex-pune showroom)..
> plzz givme some info on this car.Is my choice a good one, and are there any
> other good models available in the price range within 3lacs?
> ...



Santro Xing is very good and refined car. you can buy it aakhen band karke if your buget is limited.
If u said 4lac I would say Getz 1.1, and 5lac - Swift Diesel (mind you Swift Petrol isnt that good people but it bcoz its cheaper.. the real car is D), Since you are limited in 3Lac .. I would say buy Santro .. but go for Power Steering its a must I would say .. and I love the santro's Power Steering bcoz its not too soft like crappy wongonr .. at same time not hard.
I dont like i10 peronally - has a bad dashboard .. but If you like the look can buy it,
Both are similar cars .. i10 has a little tweaked Erlx 1.1 engine,

And dude .. there is no service issues .. in Hyundai,
and spare parts are way cheaper than UVA, Spark, Swift.

I am driving Santro Xing 1.1 for more than 4 years!

Its is no tension car - for city driving. Dont expect it to race Honda CRV on highways. 
Drive in city at good speeds .. no problem. 

Put on a CNG .. if its available in ur city, (go for only govt approved kit)
works out gr8 if you can .. just increase the pickup done.

btw in which city u are from?

and as I already told you .. no issues with service and spares.

I think Hyundai in 2008 is what Maruti was 10 years back.

Happy Buying ..


----------



## azzu (Jan 28, 2008)

rollcage said:


> Since you are limited in 3Lac .. I would say buy Santro .. but go for Power Steering its a must I would say ..


how can he get a Power steering santro in 3 lac ???


rollcage said:


> I dont like i10 peronally - has a bad dashboard


 you know it has the best Interior in its class and yea some features in dash board r removed from santro becoz there were no much important compared to others


rollcage said:


> Both are similar cars .. i10 has a little tweaked Erlx 1.1 engine,


 i know its tweaked Engine but Both r similar cars ?? 
hav u ever seen its design difference and Length etc.. ?


rollcage said:


> btw in which city u are from?


 he told that he lives in Pune


         NO OFFENCE


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

@azzu it is a chevy spark not a hyundai.


----------



## azzu (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ sorry pathink i dont understand u but to which Statement ru pointing out about the Chevy spark ?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

^Chevrolet Spark-the re-incarnation of erstwhile Daewoo Matiz after General Motors bought out daewoo,which went bankrupt long back


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 28, 2008)

rollcage said:


> Santro Xing is very good and refined car. you can buy it aakhen band karke if your buget is limited.
> If u said 4lac I would say Getz 1.1, and 5lac - Swift Diesel (mind you Swift Petrol isnt that good people but it bcoz its cheaper.. the real car is D), Since you are limited in 3Lac .. I would say buy Santro .. but go for Power Steering its a must I would say .. and I love the santro's Power Steering bcoz its not too soft like crappy wongonr .. at same time not hard.
> I dont like i10 peronally - has a bad dashboard .. but If you like the look can buy it,
> Both are similar cars .. i10 has a little tweaked Erlx 1.1 engine,
> ...


Thanx 4 those inputs man...ill b adding a power-steering if i feel the need...
as of now,, im goona install an A.C,,,thanx 4 solving my queries about the
maintenance thing!


----------



## rollcage (Jan 29, 2008)

Spark is a good ... I wish they had kept the Matiz name which they are using in europe.
just that GM priced this car little too high.
It should be less than 3lac for base model.
but again spares are expensive

*@azzu*
dont post-martem my post dude ..
i missed that he told he is in pune.
i said .. 3lac ok but if he go a little above then. i know that the first model doent have ac n powersteering.
and i dont like the i10 as i said (its my personal opinion no offence again champ)



PCWORM said:


> Thanx 4 those inputs man...ill b adding a power-steering if i feel the need...
> as of now,, im goona install an A.C,,,thanx 4 solving my queries about the
> maintenance thing!


see AC depends on ur city conditions, in delhi its a must.
for power-steering again personal opinion n needs.
luxuries have no end .. they just keep climbing ... no end
for sterio buy pioneer not sony or other it will be slightly expensive.(get it outside exp in showroom)
for  remote locking go in for the showroom only if they have the AutoCops's->Santro OEM, that doesnt require the cutting of wires and has a waterproof remote. its not available outside i think.

else all the best


----------



## Pat (Jan 29, 2008)

rollcage said:


> Santro Xing is very good and refined car. you can buy it aakhen band karke if your buget is limited.
> If u said 4lac I would say Getz 1.1, and 5lac - Swift Diesel (mind you Swift Petrol isnt that good people but it bcoz its cheaper.. the real car is D), Since you are limited in 3Lac .. I would say buy Santro .. but go for Power Steering its a must I would say .. and I love the santro's Power Steering bcoz its not too soft like crappy wongonr .. at same time not hard.
> I dont like i10 peronally - has a bad dashboard .. but If you like the look can buy it,
> Both are similar cars .. i10 has a little tweaked Erlx 1.1 engine,
> ...



How much mileage do you get after converting to CNG ? Whats the running cost of CNG ? I mean in Rs. per Km ? Hows the performance of the Car other than the pickup issue?


----------

